# Pricing



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

OK I'VE PLOWED SNOW FOR YEARS FOR THE COUNTY, NOW IM GOING TO DO IT FOR MYSELF.
HOW DO I PRICE THESE DRIVEWAYS AND PARKING LOTS?
I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE TO START.
PLEASE HELP.
THANKS.
GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Big M - You have to help us here a little. What kind of driveways? Size of driveway? Same goes for lot pricing.
Every region is different when it comes to pricing. Give some scope parameters and you will get the results your looking for.

CGB

Oh yeah, Welcome to plowsite.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Do a search on "pricing" and you'll find lots of threads, none of which will be very specific because there's such a wide spread between geographical areas, and because as helpful as everyone here is, your direct competitors aren't going to tell you how to underbid them.

Something eles to think about while you're researching--plowing big square areas (like parking lots) is a little different than plowing long skinny areas (like county roads). If you've only done roads before, pretty soon you'll be learning some new techniques.

Welcome to PlowSite.


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

*sizes and prices*

THANKS FOR THE REPLYS GUYS, I APPRECIATE IT.
IM LOOKING TO PRICE THE FOLLOWING...
WELL THE LOTS IM LOOKING AT NOW ARE SMALL JUST ABOUT150x75. THEN THERES ONE ABOUT 150 X 150,
ALSO SOME DRIVES SAY ONE CAR WIDE BY 35' LONG
ALSO 2 CAR WIDE X SAY 40 '
ONE GOOD SIZE LOT ABOUT 300 YARDS BY 200 YARDS.
ANY HELP WILL BE GREAT.
THANKS.


----------

